# Computer Memory and Hard Drives Stickies



## johnb35

Forum Rules - Please read the forum rules.

HDD/SDD Drive Speed Thread - Test the speed of your HDD and SDD drives.

List of Hard Drive Diagnostics Utilities to Test Your Drive -  Manufacturer utilities to diagnose a bad hard.

Setup and Manage SSD - How to setup and manage your SSD (Solid State Drive).

How to Clone a Hard Drive -  Steps in order to clone a drive from one to another.  Example would be going from a smaller drive to a bigger one.


----------

